# Vino cenifiato



## guapito guapito

Hi, somebody please tell me the meaning of Vino Cenifiato here in the following text:
"Tome de Mineral Auri vel Antimonii, muy minuciosamente machacados, una libra, por Salis Circulati cuatro libras. Mézclelos juntos, y déjelos digerir un mes en Fimo Equino. De ahí saldrá una agua, cuya porción será Purum ab Impuro. Tome el puro, coagúlelo en una piedra, que usted calcinará con Vino Cenifiato, separa de nuevo, y disuelve sobre el mármol."


----------



## Kevin Beach

This is the Latin forum. What you have quoted is Spanish, not Latin.


----------



## guapito guapito

Kevin Beach said:


> This is the Latin forum. What you have quoted is Spanish, not Latin.


Yes, but the expression of which meaning I'd like know is in Latin, it's Vino Cenifiato. When I asked it in Spanish forum, they asked me to go in Latin forum, please somebody help me! I'm going to be out of my mind! it's just "Vino Cenifiato", what's the meaning of "Vino Cenifiato?


----------



## bearded

vino cenifiato
Never seen or heard that expression in Latin.  Is anyone able to quote the Latin original mentioned in the Spanish forum (Tractatus II..)?
I just found this (not very satisfactory!): vino cenifiato traduction - vino cenifiato Français comment dire


----------



## guapito guapito

bearded said:


> vino cenifiato
> Never seen or heard that expression in Latin.  Is anyone able to quote the Latin original mentioned in the Spanish forum (Tractatus II..)?
> I just found this (not very satisfactory!): vino cenifiato traduction - vino cenifiato Français comment dire


It is in yellow in this text.
Tractatus II. seu Basilica Chymica continens lib. VII. 1. Anatomiam Auri ...


----------



## bearded

Experts on late-Latin and on Chemistry/Alchemy  will hopefully be able to enlighten you.  It would have been of help if you had quoted that source from the start!


----------



## guapito guapito

bearded said:


> Experts on late-Latin and on Chemistry/Alchemy  will hopefully be able to enlighten you.  It would have been of help if you had quoted that source from the start!


The original text is in Spanish, they fired me from the Spanish forum as the expression is in Latin  Wish somebody knew Spanish here in this forum, I'd quote it here.


----------



## Mister Draken

guapito guapito said:


> The original text is in Spanish, they fired me from the Spanish forum as the expression is in Latin  Wish somebody knew Spanish here in this forum, I'd quote it here.


For the record. I didn't "fire" you. I redirected you here pointing you out where you can find a Latin text which contains the expression. Precisely, Tractatus II. seu Basilica Chymica continens lib. VII. 1. Anatomiam Auri ...

So, thank you for distorting my help!


----------



## guapito guapito

Mister Draken said:


> For the record. I didn't "fire" you. I redirected you here pointing you out where you can find a Latin text which contains the expression. Precisely, Tractatus II. seu Basilica Chymica continens lib. VII. 1. Anatomiam Auri ...
> 
> So, thank you for distorting my help!


First, it was a joke saying "fired", I'm sorry . Second, is there anybody here who speaks Spanish that could understand the text and help me? As far as I can see, no. So, the right forum was Spanish. Because, as a great number of hispanoparlante would understand the text in Spanish, it was more easy for them understand the meaning of that word in Latin than me seeking here anybody for God's sake where nobody speaks Spanish. Yes, the word of which meaning I'm seeking is in Latin, but the quotation language of it is in Spanish. I hope you can see this and understand me.


----------



## Mister Draken

I disagree. You seem to have problems understanding Latin, not Spanish. Therefore, please clarify whether your source text is in Spanish with strangely cited Latin expressions(without quotations marks) or, on the contrary, a translation from Latin. Without context helps turns out to be far more difficult.

Addendum: Your source is Paracelso. Aureoli Philippi Theophrasti Paracelsi Bombast ab Hohenheim medici et philosophi celeberrimi, chemicorúmque principis, operum volumen secundum opera chimica et philosophica ... : Paracelse : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

And Paracelso did not write in Spanish. So, remain in this thread: the original source is Latin and the Spanish translation is awful.


----------



## guapito guapito

Mister Draken said:


> I disagree. You seem to have problems understanding Latin, not Spanish. Therefore, please clarify whether your source text is in Spanish with strangely cited Latin expressions(without quotations marks) or, on the contrary, a translation from Latin. Without context helps turns out to be far more difficult.


Let me ask you a question. Why does it seem to you regular redirect me from Spanish forum to English speaking forum? If for you it is improper to ask it in Spanish forum, why would be proper do it in English speaking forum? Might you have redirected me to German, French, Swahili forum, as well?


----------



## Mister Draken

guapito guapito said:


> Let me ask you a question. Why does it seem to you regular redirect me from Spanish forum to English speaking forum? If for you it is improper to ask it in Spanish forum, why would be proper do it in English speaking forum? Might you have redirected me to German, French, Swahili forum, as well?



The Languages used in the Lingua LAtina forum are Latin and English. Have a nice day.


----------



## guapito guapito

Mister Draken said:


> The Languages used in the Lingua LAtina forum are Latin and English. Have a nice day.


Gee, I can't ask my question in Spanish forum as the word of which meaning I need is in Latin; I can't ask it either in English speaking forum as nobody understands the quotation language, Spanish. Makes too much sense. No being a Spanish-Latin forum have to be my fault.


----------



## Sobakus

Apparently it (_vinum cenifiatum_ or _spiritus vini cenifiatus_) was a sort of strong alcohol prepared by calcinating tartar (wine diamonds) or wine dregs. It was thought to have magical properties, so the recipe itself was guarded from the uninitiated (also for its potency as alcohol). It was used in (al)chemy. Here a recipe is given.

The word _cenifiātus_ seems to be a Latinisation of some medieval Romance form meaning "calcinated" (an alchemical term), from _cenere_ "ash" +_ fiare_ "turn to, become". In actual medieval Latin it's _calcinātus._


----------



## guapito guapito

Sobakus said:


> Apparently it (_vinum cenifiatum_ or _spiritus vini cenifiatus_) was a sort of strong alcohol prepared by calcinating tartar (wine diamonds) or wine dregs. It was thought to have magical properties, so the recipe itself was guarded from the uninitiated (also for its potency as alcohol). It was used in (al)chemy. Here a recipe is given.
> 
> The word _cenifiātus_ seems to be a Latinisation of some medieval Romance form meaning "calcinated" (an alchemical term), from _cenere_ "ash" +_ fiare_ "turn to, become". In actual medieval Latin it's _calcinātus._


Thanks a lot


----------



## Cagey

Discussions in the Latin forum may be carried on in any language. 

Probably more English speakers participate in this forum, so if you ask your question in English more people can answer it. However there is no rule against discussing the question in Spanish. 

To increase the chances of getting an answer, you could write your questions in both Spanish and English. 

You could also write your question in Turkish. Unfortunately, not many people in this forum understand Turkish, but some may.


----------



## guapito guapito

Cagey said:


> Discussions in the Latin forum may be carried on in any language.
> 
> Probably more English speakers participate in this forum, so if you ask your question in English more people can answer it. However there is no rule against discussing the question in Spanish.
> 
> To increase the chances of getting an answer, you could write your questions in both Spanish and English.
> 
> You could also write your question in Turkish. Unfortunately, not many people in this forum understand Turkish, but some may.


Thanks


----------

